# Worth a read



## sidl02 (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi ladies,
I came across this article today and I thought it worth sharing. There are so many articles and blogs online but this one really struck a chord with me. Mainly because it's written by a women who has children to a woman who doesn't, but her empathy and understanding of her childless friends pain is so moving and put so succinctly that I felt it was quite empowering. So much so I actually shared it on ******** which is something I have never felt able to do, probably because I'm to embarrassed but I also don't like sharing publicly my personal journies. But this lady I felt has gone some way to try and unite woman who are blessed to be mothers with those that feel isolated from them because the don't and I think that's a beautiful thing.

Would love to know your thoughts...

http://themomcafe.com/dear-childless-mother/

Xxx


----------



## Rio2016 (Aug 24, 2016)

Thank you for sharing. I'm half asleep and feeling a bit grumpy but my take...

I have both my parents and a wonderful husband and I have good friends who have parents who have passed away and are single. 

I often chose not to post gushing posts about my parents or my husband so not to upset said friends. I also would never complain about anything to do with my parents or husband to people without.

It's interesting that the author has this thought process but still posts. I must admit I've hidden most of my parent friends on social media as when feeling sad can't cope with the relentless stream of pictures.

It's lovely the author thinks of us childless women and men but I wonder if we were friends with her if we could tell xx

(Sorry if I read the blog too quick or sound ungrateful, I'm literally half asleep on my phone waiting for my alarm to go off)


----------



## Rio2016 (Aug 24, 2016)

P.S This line in the blog made me feel 😡"So when you cringe at another update from me, please oh please know that I cringe with you, I cry with you, I mourn with you…"

I have never cringed at an update.

I adore children. If anything I look at a happy picture and feel happy for my friends, but devasted that I might never have my own children. 

I can only speak for me, but cringing couldn't be further from my reality


----------



## sidl02 (Jul 20, 2015)

I totally understand and I too have never cringed nor felt any anger towards pregnant women or those who’ve had children. 

But I guess it’s not possible for her to truly understand our pain or our feelings but I thought it was still nice of her to try and express her support and show some level of thoughtfulness towards her friend as i haven’t come across this from women who have had children, reaching out to those who haven’t.

I admire her for that and recognising the pain that her friend might be feeling. Even if it isn’t completely accurate I’m sure it would be of some comfort and help her friend not to feel so isolated. 

I think a lot of us feel detached from other women who have had children, like we’re not part of a huge membership of a club we can never join and feel inadequate as a result. 

Thank you for your feedback tho  

Xx


----------

